# Plano circuito electrico para matar insectos voladores.



## madedu (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Eduardo y soy medico y totalmente novato en las lides de electronica. Necesito construir un aparato para matar insectos voladores  para el hogar con cierta urgencia, ya que el que tenia ha desaparecido repentinamente, y consigo unicamente los de tipo industrial que son muy grandes y costosos.
Si alguien me puede ayudar estaria sumamente agradecido. Desde ya quedo a vuestra entera disposicion. Saludos.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 30, 2008)

hola, pues yo personalmente no se de circuitos que maten insectos voladores, pero si de uno que los auyenta, uyilizando sonidos de alta frecuencia, el circuito es increiblemente sencillo, utiliza un 555, astable, y un pequeño amplificador.  

las fracuencias por encima de los 20khz, no son perceptibles pra el ser humano, pero algunos insectos, si las pueden oir se les puede usar para auyentarlos, ahora toma en cuente que como todo ser vivo, se adaptan a dichas frecuencias, por ello, se debe variar la misma periodicamente. 8) 

espero te sea de utilidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2008)

Dos posibilidades 

http://www.insectokiller.com.ar/


----------



## capitanp (Ene 30, 2008)

YouTube - Tel Sell: Starwars Musquito Defense System


----------



## MasCalambres (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola 

Si señor, que video mas bueno,      yo quiero un par de esos..............

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 31, 2008)

Aca te dejo algo que te puede ayudar---->


----------

